

WikiLeaks Embraces Torrent and Magnet Links - Ghost_Noname
http://torrentfreak.com/wikileaks-embraces-torrent-and-magnet-links-100609/

======
sbierwagen

      “What if WikiLeaks was a sort of Wiki-BitTorrent, served 
      by thousands of people around the world running a 
      background process on their computers,” mused  Edward 
      Benson, a Ph.D. student at the MIT Computer Science and 
      Artificial Intelligence Laboratory.
    

This has been done. Ten years ago, in fact.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freenet>

Anonymous, encrypted, person to person, fault resistant, it's got it all. The
price for all this is that it's slow, of course. Really, really slow.

